# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Запахи

## Ямуначарья дас

14.09.2010  ilnar:

После чтения Бхагават-Гиты начали проявлятся неясные для меня ароматы(примерно как в ашраме), особенно сильно чувствую аромат когда нахожусь в помещении где есть пища . Что это за запах?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, ilnar! 

У запаха всегда есть источник. В данной ситуации скорее можно говорить об изменении восприятия за счет очищения сознания. В процессе духовной практики сознание очищается, уходят низкие гуны. Уму становятся интересны запахи, ранее его не привлекавшие. 

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

